# Tuna at the Rigs



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

I am looking for 2 people to share expenses to the rigs this weekend. Jigging for blackfin and trying for yellowfin at daybreak and then open water trolling. Call me if interested.

Jake

850-516-3774

266 WorldCat, Twin Yamahas


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, if I didnt work weekends I;d be all over this! Good luck.


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Still need one more!


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Good luck this weekend! Sorry I can't make it but the wife has plans for me on Sunday.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *Bryson13 (8/12/2009)*Good luck this weekend! Sorry I can't make it but the wife has plans for me on Sunday.




Sounds like thats every weekend dude!


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Kiss my a$$, Drew. I arranged it so I could go. You better have my sunroom finished when I get back Saturday night!


----------

